# Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung



## majjo 666 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Angelboardmitglieder:vik:
Habe an euch mal ne Frage und hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich wohne in der Gemeinde Düren und möchte so schnell wie möglich meinen Fichereischein machen !!!
Nun das Problen !!!
Da ich in der Gemeinde Düren wohne und die Gemeinde Düren nur einmal im Jahr die Fischereiprüfungen durchführen ( Herbst ) dauert es mir zulange dadrauf zu warten ! In der Gemeinde Euskirchen die da wo ich wohne in 5 km von meinem Wohnort aus anfängt die Angelprüfungen aber schon im April anfangen wollte ich von euch wissen wie und ob es möglich ist das ich in der Gemeinde Euskirchen die Angelprüfung ablegen kann ???
Ich weiß nur das ich eine Sondergenehmigung beantragen kann.
So jetzt an euch alle !!! Wer kann mir weiterhelfen und wie ???|wavey:|wavey:|wavey::vik:


----------



## MoonStomper (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

also bei mir war sowas kein problem... da gabs alle woche son paar stunden "unterricht" bei uns hier in der gemeinde und parallel dazu noch ein kurs der das gleiche behandelte ein paar kilometer weiter.. 
da konnte man dann auch mal "rüber" falls ma hier ne stunde verpasst hat! 

fischereiprüfung an sich konnte man sich auch aussuchen wo man die machen will   ( gab 2 termine in 2 verschiedenen städten) . kommt aber glaub  ich alles auf den verband an wie der sowas plant :q

 frag doch einfach mal beim verband an! ;-)


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

Du kannst bei Deiner "Heim" unteren Fischereibehörde eine Sondergenehmigung beantragen, dass Du die Prüfung bei einer anderen unteren Fischereibehörde ablegen willst. 
Deine "Heim" untere Fischereibehörde bescheided dies normalerweise positiv = sie erlaubt Dir dieses. Der Bescheid kostet normalerweise eine Gebühr.
Den Bescheid musst Du dann bei Deiner "Auswärts" unteren Fischereibehörde einreichen, wenn Du Dich dort zur Prüfung anmeldest.


----------



## majjo 666 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo Angelgreenhorn
Alles schön und gut aber was soll ich bei der Gemeinde (Düren die normalerweise für mich zuständig ist ) sagen wieso ich den Schein in ner anderen Gemeinde Euskirchen  machen will sagen !!!!!!!!!!! Habe keine Lust ne Absage zu bekommen und zu warten bis in meiner Gemeinde ( Düren ) die Angelprüfungen stattfinden !!!


----------



## majjo 666 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

Haalllloooooooo hat keiner mehr dazu was zu schreiben ?????????
Ich brauch eure Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!;+


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

du solltest leute fragen, die ahnung haben. 
hier findest du zu deiner speziellen frage wohl nur meinungen.
also auf zur behörde und sich schlau gemacht. 
wenns nicht klappt, klappt es eben nicht: aber weshalb sollte es nicht klappen?
du fragst doch nicht an, wie du am besten steuern hinterziehst oder so.
also los, heute ist ja mal wieder schlado!
#6


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



Jose schrieb:


> du solltest leute fragen, die ahnung haben.
> hier findest du zu deiner speziellen frage wohl nur meinungen.
> also auf zur behörde und sich schlau gemacht.
> wenns nicht klappt, klappt es eben nicht: aber weshalb sollte es nicht klappen?
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...      |wavey:    |splat2:     

Es ist so wie oben beschrieben - zur Behörde musst Du eh. 
#4


----------



## KAZ_28 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

so weit mir bekannt ist kannst du in deiner nachbargemeinde den kurs machen solange sie in dem selben bundesland ist.
Ich habe meinen kurs damals auch drei ortschaften weiter gemacht und die prüfung dann in frankfurt am main. war alles in hessen!
kümmere dich drum wer den kurs hält und ruf ihn an.

gruß kai


----------



## Fotomanni (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> Haalllloooooooo hat keiner mehr dazu was zu schreiben ?????????


Ich kann Dir nur sagen, daß es in Hessen kein Problem ist. Ich wohne in Rodgau und habe meine Fischerprüfung in Frankfurt gemacht.

Eine einmal abgelegte Prüfung sollte dann bundesweit gelten sofern Du zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung Deinen 1. Wohnsitz in dem Bundesland hattest in dem Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast.

Also einfach mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde, die die Prüfung durchführt anrufen und fragen ob sie Dich zulassen.


----------



## aal-andy (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

hier keine meinung, sondern mein ablauf: fischereibehörde meiner gemeinde kontaktiert, um genehmigung gebeten da der prüfungstermin anderorts besser für mich auskommt, 20 euro bezahlt, genehmigung bei "anderort" abgegeben, prüfung abgelegt - fettisch ! so einfach geht´s !!


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



aal-andy schrieb:


> hier keine meinung, sondern mein ablauf: fischereibehörde meiner gemeinde kontaktiert, um genehmigung gebeten da der prüfungstermin anderorts besser für mich auskommt, 20 euro bezahlt, genehmigung bei "anderort" abgegeben, prüfung abgelegt - fettisch ! so einfach geht´s !!



Sogar in NRW ist sowas drin |supergri


----------



## majjo 666 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

war heute bei meiner Gemeinde ( untere Fischereibehörde ) und habe gefragt ob ich den Schein in ner anderen Gemeinde machen kann und die meinten nur wo ? Unterlagen ausgefüllt 10 € gezahlt und fertig die wollten nochnichtmal wissen wieso in ner anderen Gemeinde ! #6


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> war heute bei meiner Gemeinde ( untere Fischereibehörde ) und habe gefragt ob ich den Schein in ner anderen Gemeinde machen kann und die meinten nur wo ? Unterlagen ausgefüllt 10 € gezahlt und fertig die wollten nochnichtmal wissen wieso in ner anderen Gemeinde ! #6



na siehste, geht doch.

viel glück zur prüfung...


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



majjo 666 schrieb:


> ...In der Gemeinde Euskirchen die da wo ich wohne in 5 km von meinem Wohnort aus...


 
geile Grammathik :m


----------



## antonio (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



KAZ_28 schrieb:


> so weit mir bekannt ist kannst du in deiner nachbargemeinde den kurs machen solange sie in dem selben bundesland ist.
> Ich habe meinen kurs damals auch drei ortschaften weiter gemacht und die prüfung dann in frankfurt am main. war alles in hessen!
> kümmere dich drum wer den kurs hält und ruf ihn an.
> 
> gruß kai



ist eben nicht so. fischereigesetze gelten für das entsprechende bundesland.
hier gibts auch so ne regelung, daß der schein in dem landkreis gemacht werden muß wo man gemeldet ist.
will man in einem anderen kreis den schein machen, muß man ne genehmigung beantragen welche in der regel auch gewährt wird.

wenn du angst wegen ner begründung hast warum du den schein woanders machen willst dann gib doch berufliche gründe an oder was ähnliches.
hier wird son antrag ohne probleme genehmigt wie es aber bei dir aussieht mußt du schon selber in erfahrung bringen.

gruß antonio


----------



## detlefb (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> geile Grammathik :m



Es schreibt sich immer noch ohne " h "  #d   Grammatik


----------



## Fotomanni (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



detlefb schrieb:


> Es schreibt sich immer noch ohne " h "  #d   Grammatik


Das widerum hat mit Grammatik nichts zu tun sondern ist Ortographie und schreibt sich durchaus mit "h" wenn man nicht so jung ist, daß man "Ortografie" schreiben muß |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*



Manni63 schrieb:


> Das widerum hat mit Grammatik nichts zu tun sondern ist Ortographie und schreibt sich durchaus mit "h" wenn man nicht so jung ist, daß man "Ortografie" schreiben muß |kopfkrat



so alt du auch sein magst, rein ortografisch, "widerum" war schon immer dumm  und schreibt sich eher so rum: wie|de|r|um.

allen anderen der hinweis: majjo 666 hat seine sondergenehmigung und braucht deshalb wohl auch keine tipps mehr.

(sollte mir jetzt ein fehler untergekommen sein bitte ich um pn mit dem stichwort "orthogravieh")


----------



## majjo 666 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

nicht streiten Jungs|krach:
hab doch jetzt alles was ich wollte#h
Danke nochmal#h


----------



## Batie65 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Sondergenehmigung Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo etwas späht, aber die in Düren legen sich nicht quer sind nett noch dazu und 10 Euronen sind Ok.
Ich habe es auch so gemacht nur bin ich bis nach Düsseldorf gefahren zur Prüfung.
Aber einen kleinen Kurs bei dem Verein in Nideggen kann ich dir nur empfehlen brauchste nicht für die Prüfung aber macht spass
ich hab ihn leider verpasst.
Petri batie65


----------

